# "El León" del Ovalo de Miraflores...quién no lo conoce?



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Es quizás uno de los monumentos más emblemáticos del distrito de Miraflores y al mismo tiempo de los que más pasan desapercibidos. Por su ubicación,dá inicio a la Alameda Pardo y mira hacia el Ovalo de Miraflores como protegiéndolo... Por qué eligieron un león ???...muy simple...porque es un monumento del Club de Leones de Miraflores (Lions International),cuya sede queda a sólo 5 cuadras del Ovalo de Miraflores.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*"El León" es el guardián del Ovalo de Miraflores !!!*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Detalle interesante en ésta foto...*

Hacia la derecha de la foto,justo en el límite del edificio de Saga Falabella con el Edificio Neptuno,pueden ver que hay un semáforo en la vereda que sirve para el estacionamiento de Saga. En la foto se aprecian que están caminando 4 personas..una en dirección hacia la Avenida Arequipa y las otras 3 hacia la Avenida Pardo,una de las cuales tiene una mochila negra colgada a la espalda ("arribita" de ésta chica con la mochila,pues parece ser mujer,hay una placa en forma rectangular,que debido a la distancia no se aprecia bien,pareciendo más bien una enorme caja de lectores de luz y agua...esa placa es en homenaje al Mariscal Mariano Necochea,quién murió en el sitio actual de Saga Falabella donde quedaba su rancho y falleciera allí en 1849).


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Se parece al león de de la MGM... XD!!! :lol:


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mal olor*

De niño siempre quise subirme al lomo del león, una vez casi lo logré pero olía mal y eso me desanimó Fue en los 80s.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Monumento andante ...*

Ese león es recontra antiguo, recuerdo a lo lejos que antes de la remodelación del parque central de Miraflores estaba allí y en varios lugares creo, también me parece que en algún momento estuvo en la pileta del óvalo de Miraflores :nuts: y en la Av. Arequipa ¿quizás? ... no estoy seguro :nuts: ... pero en definitiva debe ser el monumento que más veces se ha movido de lugar :banana:


P.D. Cuando era niño yo sí me subí al lomo del león :lol: ... cuando estaba en el parque de Miraflores, y no recuerdo que oliera mal :uh:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Mira pues no sabia por que habia un león ahí, ahora ya lo se gracias a tí Dodi!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*XD Libi !!!!!*

Tú que eres uno de nuestros grandes fotógrafos-reporteros de Incascrapers !!!!... pero bueno,ya conoces al León y le tomarás fotos en tu próximo paseo por Miraflores (porque ya sé que te alojarás en Larco !!!!)....


Libidito said:


> Mira pues no sabia por que habia un león ahí, ahora ya lo se gracias a tí Dodi!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Solían ponerle manzanas podridas*

quizás eso generaría un olor hediondo... 


Cazafantasias said:


> De niño siempre quise subirme al lomo del león, una vez casi lo logré pero olía mal y eso me desanimó Fue en los 80s.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

No, debo confesar que nunca me percaté de ello .


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

He pasado más de mil veces por alli. y recien me he dado cuenta


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

El león que tal recuerdo de mi chiquititud!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El león está hehco con las proporciones adecuadas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

No recuerdo haber visto al feroz felino en el Parque Central mas bien lo recuerdo siempre en esa misma ubicación.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Siempre ha estado en ese lugar !!!!*

Quizás se confundan con el emblemático reloj que había entre la pileta y el Parque Central... que lamentablemente desapareció !!!...


cesium said:


> No recuerdo haber visto al feroz felino en el Parque Central mas bien lo recuerdo siempre en esa misma ubicación.
> 
> saludos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Del reloj? pués claro que lo recuerdo, alguien escribió que el león habia estado ubicado en otro lugar que no era Pardo.

saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonita la silueta, pero el color no me gusta. Quiza en color piedra o en negro se veria mejor a mi gusto. Siempre lo visto cada vez que pasé por ese lugar.


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

por que le ponian manzanas podridas?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*porque nunca falta un desubicado que...*

se dedica a hacer estupideces...


djap85 said:


> por que le ponian manzanas podridas?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La foto cuanto mucho es de 1979-1980...*

Yo ví la película y efectivamente,no la pasaron tan rápido por un problema de censura... Si mal no recuerdo alrededor de 1979-1980 la estrenaron en Lima...


lima105 said:


> He leido ese y otros links sobre la pelicula y en ninguno dice que fuera estrenada en Lima en 1974 si no que fue filmada en ese año; calcula el proceso de edicion mas los problemas que tuvo en Argentina por la censura (alla se estreno en 1986) y obtendremos una fecha incierta.
> La pagina Internet Movies Data Base la ubica como producida en 1975.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0179243/


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Por lo visto nadie se percató de la placa que adorna la base donde se ecuentra el león (2da foto de la 1era página) en ella de se lee claramante "Club de Leones de Miraflores 1954 - 1974" entonces la fecha en que la escultura del felino fué colocada a la entrada del Parque de Miraflores fué en 1974 de ello ya no puede caber duda alguna, por otro lado es imposible que esa fotografía corresponda a una fecha tan tardía como 1979 por los autos que en ella se observan, los 3 carros que están en el ovalo exactamente al frente del desaparecido reloj son del mismo modelo (rojo, blanco y celeste) se trata de tres Toyotas Coronas del 71 seguidos de un Opel Record blanco del 66, unVW amarillo y en la esquina de Pardo un Opel Kadet plomo del 68, al otro lado se distingue un Chevrolet Impala blanco del 63 y en el semáforo de la 1era cudra de Larco una serie de modelos de principios y mediados de los 60s si se tratara de una fecha tan posterior como 1979 el parque automotor debería haber estado lleno de VW escarabajos por todas partes (yo sólo cuento tres) y deberían haber Dodges Coronets de los cuales no hay ninguno, aparte la fecha de estreno del la película "El Inquisidor" correspondería perfectamente con la fecha de colocación del león y la data de los autos.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Los autos los veo bien antiguos...*

Eso me llamó la atención de la foto,por eso primero la situé alrededor de 1975...pero recordé que esa película no la estrenaron tan rápido,quizás en 1978 junto con "Cuentos Inmorales"... no creo que antes... Para 1978,todavía no había importación de autos... 


cesium said:


> Por lo visto nadie se percató de la placa que adorna la base donde se ecuentra el león (2da foto de la 1era página) en ella de se lee claramante "Club de Leones de Miraflores 1954 - 1974" entonces la fecha en que la escultura del felino fué colocada a la entrada del Parque de Miraflores fué en 1974 de ello ya no puede caber duda alguna, por otro lado es imposible que esa fotografía corresponda a una fecha tan tardía como 1979 por los autos que en ella se observan, los 3 carros que están en el ovalo exactamente al frente del desaparecido reloj son del mismo modelo (rojo, blanco y celeste) se trata de tres Toyotas Coronas del 71 seguidos de un Opel Record blanco del 66, unVW amarillo y en la esquina de Pardo un Opel Kadet plomo del 68, al otro lado se distingue un Chevrolet Impala blanco del 63 y en el semáforo de la 1era cudra de Larco una serie de modelos de principios y mediados de los 60s si se tratara de una fecha tan posterior como 1979 el parque automotor debería haber estado lleno de VW escarabajos por todas partes (yo sólo cuento tres) y deberían haber Dodges Coronets de los cuales no hay ninguno, aparte la fecha de estreno del la película "El Inquisidor" correspondería perfectamente con la fecha de colocación del león y la data de los autos.
> 
> saludos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

En esa foto se pueden observar también los dos teléfonos públicos azules de la CPT que estaban al frente de la puerta del Cine El Pacífico yo recuerdo perfectamente haber hecho decenas de llamadas desde esos teléfonos a amigos en diferentes épocas para lo cual habia que comprar unas monedas plateadas con la imagen de Tupac Amaru que eran las únicas con las que podían funcionar creo que eran de 5 Soles y las habían también de 10 Soles.

saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Claro, yo me acuerdo del rin, pero no me acuerdo que tenía la imagen de Túpac Amaru. No me acuerdo de esas cabinas celestes, en mi niñez estaban las cabinas naranjas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

dlHC84 said:


> Claro, yo me acuerdo del rin, pero no me acuerdo que tenía la imagen de Túpac Amaru. No me acuerdo de esas cabinas celestes, en mi niñez estaban las cabinas naranjas.


Las monedas a las que hago referencia eran unas que ya estaban fuera de circulación pero tenías que comprarlas por lo general a los ambulantes que se ponían al lado de los teléfonos ya que estos sólo funcionaban con esa monedas.

saludos


----------



## lima105 (May 20, 2010)

Las monedas con las que funcionaban los telefonos publicos eran las "Fichas Rin", que se vendian en las bodegas, pero a principios de los 80s se formo toda una mafia que se dedicaba a falsificarlas y venderlas a traves de los ambulantes que tenian sus puestos cerca de los telefonos publicos (la policia hacia operativos para capturar a los falsificadores).


----------



## lima105 (May 20, 2010)

*Auto blanco*



cesium said:


> Por lo visto nadie se percató de la placa que adorna la base donde se ecuentra el león (2da foto de la 1era página) en ella de se lee claramante "Club de Leones de Miraflores 1954 - 1974" entonces la fecha en que la escultura del felino fué colocada a la entrada del Parque de Miraflores fué en 1974 de ello ya no puede caber duda alguna, por otro lado es imposible que esa fotografía corresponda a una fecha tan tardía como 1979 por los autos que en ella se observan, los 3 carros que están en el ovalo exactamente al frente del desaparecido reloj son del mismo modelo (rojo, blanco y celeste) se trata de tres Toyotas Coronas del 71 seguidos de un Opel Record blanco del 66, unVW amarillo y en la esquina de Pardo un Opel Kadet plomo del 68, al otro lado se distingue un Chevrolet Impala blanco del 63 y en el semáforo de la 1era cudra de Larco una serie de modelos de principios y mediados de los 60s si se tratara de una fecha tan posterior como 1979 el parque automotor debería haber estado lleno de VW escarabajos por todas partes (yo sólo cuento tres) y deberían haber Dodges Coronets de los cuales no hay ninguno, aparte la fecha de estreno del la película "El Inquisidor" correspondería perfectamente con la fecha de colocación del león y la data de los autos.
> 
> saludos


El auto blanco que esta dando la vuelta al ovalo en la postal no es un Chevrolet Impala, si no el Ford LTD que pertenecia al Dr. Aurelio Caceres, quien era un dentista que tenia su consultorio en los altos de la Tiendecita Blanca y generalmente estacionaba en la calle Manuel Bonilla; el vivia frente a mi casa asi que el auto lo recuerdo bien. Para ir a su casa daba la vuelta al ovalo y tomaba la av. Diagonal...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

El RIN apareció después y fué justamemnte el reemplazante de los teléfonos azules que se ven en la foto, las cabinas eran de color anaranjado. 

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Yo veo un par de fotos borrosas y por aquí han ubicado en ellas hasta el Ford del dentista que tenía su consultorio en los altos de la tiendecita blanca :nuts: ... woww!!!! ... con las re-justas se ve al león :crazy:

Efectivamente primero fueron los teléfonos azules y luego aparecieron los "rines" de cabina naranja, que funcionaron hasta que Telefónica compró la CPT en los 90's ...... eso de las fichas RIN era una tontera


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

lima105 said:


> El auto blanco que esta dando la vuelta al ovalo en la postal no es un Chevrolet Impala, si no el Ford LTD que pertenecia al Dr. Aurelio Caceres, quien era un dentista que tenia su consultorio en los altos de la Tiendecita Blanca y generalmente estacionaba en la calle Manuel Bonilla; el vivia frente a mi casa asi que el auto lo recuerdo bien. Para ir a su casa daba la vuelta al ovalo y tomaba la av. Diagonal...


Oye !!! 

Pero como sabes que se trata del mismo auto? acaso era el único de ese modelo y de ese color que rodaba en Lima por aquel entonces? te acepto que me haya equivocado de modelo pero acaso puedes leer la placa del auto o reconocer la cara del Dr. Aurelio Caceres al volante del mismo?

saludos


----------



## lima105 (May 20, 2010)

*Rectfico mi afimacion*



cesium said:


> Oye !!!
> 
> Pero como sabes que se trata del mismo auto? acaso era el único de ese modelo y de ese color que rodaba en Lima por aquel entonces? te acepto que me haya equivocado de modelo pero acaso puedes leer la placa del auto o reconocer la cara del Dr. Aurelio Caceres al volante del mismo?
> 
> saludos


Rectificare mi afirmacion... "podria jurar" que se trata del Ford LTD del Dr. y digo por que: ese auto era un Ford LTD 1972, de color blanco, traido en la epoca que el gobierno militar ya habia prohibido la importacion de automoviles, yo no recuerdo otro auto de ese modelo (al menos en la zona de Miraflores); el Dr, era medico asimilado al Ejercito del Peru y en los años 70s eso te daba ciertas facilidades...
Saludos...


----------



## mauAQP19 (Jan 17, 2010)

siii yo si lo conozco xD....a 3 cuadras de ahi queda el departamento de mi madre xD...


----------

